# Easy 9s



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi All, 

Well new endless demo car is being made, and will be driven by Sugino san.

Target weight is 1200kg and circa 1000hp, its still street class car, and will be runnin single turbo setup.

Here is the start:










Interior is stripped, sound damping removed, and chassi cleaned.









HKS HiDeck



























Fcon V Pro will be controlling everything









Holinger is called upon to power us to the 9s.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Looking good, best of luck.

1200kg and 1000hp is 8s teritory so I'm sure the 9s will be easy!!!

Rob


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> 1200kg and 1000hp is 8s teritory so I'm sure the 9s will be easy!!!



Was thinking the same!


----------



## silvermike (May 9, 2007)

Another tasty Endless project!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

MMMMM Holinger!!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Stop it,its not allowed to post "car-porn" on this forum :bowdown1:


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

looking good, how much is the hi deck kit? I thought they werent being manufactured anymore....

Well done Rick and the Endless crew!


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Another awesome Endless build,yummy.


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Looking good, best of luck.
> 
> 1200kg and 1000hp is 8s teritory so I'm sure the 9s will be easy!!!
> 
> Rob


Cheers Rob, 

Lets just says 9s are the goal  and it gives us chance to test new parts.

Rick

@silver mike : hope keeps people happy.

@ Ben : Yes due to the less oil needed over OSGiken transmission (got both in stock) but lighter is better for drag.

@ EvolutionVI : cheers, hope you guys will be happy with more car porn 

@ GT51R : Not made anymore, this is the one we had in stock with almost okms...so thought we might aswell use it.

@ Plumworks: Will keep you posted on this one...builds going fast so we can run in October all things going well


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

I love the swiss cheese doors! Im going to go do that to my subie!


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

scby rex said:


> I love the swiss cheese doors! Im going to go do that to my subie!


Yes it works, we have lost 9.6kg in each door now. we hope to lose 10kg per door when finished, so nearly where we need to be.


----------



## SR BEAST (Mar 6, 2005)

How much is the holinger gear ? is it an H pattern or seq ?

Better than the os's ?


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

SR BEAST said:


> How much is the holinger gear ? is it an H pattern or seq ?
> 
> Better than the os's ?


Holinger is 2,500,000 from Tomei (holinger dealer Japan) 

But Holinger is much cheaper for *non* Japanese customers.

And its sequential.

OS Giken if fine for power, but more of a happy medium due to the weight increase of the extra oil it requires. That said Holinger sequential is not recommended for circuit use unless its modified in some way to have the capacity for more oil. Just gets hot too quickly.


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Why are Endless building this car though? Havent they done it all before?


----------



## SR BEAST (Mar 6, 2005)

2,500,000 ..damn that's insanely expensive


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

DRAGON said:


> Why are Endless building this car though? Havent they done it all before?


Sugino san hasnt driven for a while, and has passion back....and we have some parts to test.


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

few more pics

Removing some weight from the rear









Spot welding the rear arches









Doors get covered


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Looking good.

Looks like you'll get your 1200kg target weight very easily 

Rob


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Update: 

Full proliner from front to back, T88-38GK turbo thanks to trust  

































engine is started this week


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Looks lovely.opcorn:

Good luck with it all.


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

my holinger cost me $21k plus triple plate etc


----------



## tuRBy (Feb 8, 2006)

id love to see a dyno front and back with that t88-38gk on 2bar  hint hint !


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

tuRBy said:


> id love to see a dyno front and back with that t88-38gk on 2bar  hint hint !


lol we got a dyno mate, its 402m long :thumbsup:


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Fot some new photos, and footage of the shakedown.....will upload

here is one.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

I like White GTRs....hmmmm...33 next Rickachu ?


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Stunning mate stunning. Makes me want to do it all to my car now. 

What is the HKS high deck? I guess its just a strocker kit and does that make it the 2.8l? Is it just a thick plate that sits on top of the block with built in liners?


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Rain said:


> I like White GTRs....hmmmm...33 next Rickachu ?


we did R33 before, at the moment, we hope this R32 will better the old record we set.


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Madden said:


> Stunning mate stunning. Makes me want to do it all to my car now.
> 
> What is the HKS high deck? I guess its just a strocker kit and does that make it the 2.8l? Is it just a thick plate that sits on top of the block with built in liners?


Yes its that, 

This is something I drew up so people can understand the different engines (will re do when I can get time) the hideck uses long conrods to retain better ratio as the deck is increased, block is n1, filled with cement to the water jackets, with liners inserted. Makes for the strongest engineered rb26.


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

EndlessR said:


> Fot some new photos, and footage of the shakedown.....will upload
> 
> here is one.


Is this the car you offered me Rick ??? Sweet as !!!!!


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

banzai g said:


> Is this the car you offered me Rick ??? Sweet as !!!!!


yes mate


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Cheers for that mate the drawing is good. 

So the os giken 3L kit is just stock length rods with a big crank throw? and the hi deck is the same as the hks 2.8 strocker kit but with longer rods and moves the piston further up the bore.

Why did they stop making the hi decks then?


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Madden said:


> Cheers for that mate the drawing is good.
> 
> So the os giken 3L kit is just stock length rods with a big crank throw? and the hi deck is the same as the hks 2.8 strocker kit but with longer rods and moves the piston further up the bore.
> 
> Why did they stop making the hi decks then?


yes, the OS giken stroke is huge, but thats what gives it the extra displacement to make the 3.0ltr (or more as in previous engines they made...now discontinued as a genral retail product). as you can see they use the normal piston size of 86mm. But their block is built for huge torque, 9250rpm is possible from OS Giken, where the HKS block will take more 12,000rpm but the oil pump will not be efficient enough to cope with that rpm limit. So we limit to 10,000rpm. 

HKS stopped making the hi-deck and other special race like parts, as their top engineers are old and since retired. Now the RB tuning market is on a decline in Japan, so many tuners are looking to the R35 or other cars. 
That is why there are no step 3 cranks from the main players in Japan.

We have since made 3 x step 3 cranks, which are being tested.....but more on them in the future,:thumbsup:

Rick


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

^^^ Well atleast someone will fly the RB flag for us


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

Piggaz said:


> ^^^ Well atleast someone will fly the RB flag for us


thanks, we try our best!


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

just :bowdown1::bowdown1:
Waiting a dyno video of this Beast Drag:clap:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Cheers for the little lesson mate. It goo to know that you guys are keeping the rbs Alive out there.

If you want me to do some testing for you then no worrys


----------



## GKDK (Mar 31, 2007)

looking good rick


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

silvermike said:


> Another tasty Endless project!


 What ^^ Said


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

cheers guys, here is small movie.....

we will be racing again (providing there is no rain) on 8th November  

Data on the run you will see, was a great 1.45 60ft, running 2.0bar gave a time of 10.1....that coupled with the fact that Sugino san just got into 4th then let off then changed to 5th (you can hear) but easy 9s are on the cards.

But car will soon be weighed  were hopeing we broke the 1200kg mark.

small video.....all I had, but better than nothing I hope.
YouTube - Endless New R32 GTR drag demo car


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

What size are those tires?
And what is done to the drivetrain?
Do standard driveshafts and diffs cope with a ~1,4 60ft?


----------



## Peter R32 (Jun 24, 2008)

great sound


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

9s will be easy, that clearly was a less than perfect run, well done,

Rob


----------

